# Another Hiker Death in the Whites



## MichaelJ (Jan 29, 2004)

From the AMC BBS. I'm speechless - it's enough for me just to get this copied and pasted.

{SherpaKroto}
 From the NH Fish and Game:

"BODY OF HIKER RECOVERED AT HUNTINGTON RAVINE

CONCORD, N.H. -- Following a search effort initiated on Wednesday, Jan. 28, the body of a male hiker was recovered this afternoon from the base of Yale Gully in Huntington Ravine.

The victim's identity is being withheld pending notification of family members. A cause of death will be determined by the Medical Examiner's Office.

Yale Gully is east of Mt. Washington, approximately 3 miles from the trailhead at Pinkham Notch Visitor Center on Route 16. The search was conducted on foot and by Snowcat by volunteers and staff from the U.S. Forest Service, the Appalachian Mountain Club, Mountain Rescue Service, Androscoggin Valley Search and Rescue and N.H. Fish and Game.

Officials from N.H. Fish and Game and the U.S. Forest Service will provide further information as it becomes available."

Update:
"PINKHAM, NOTCH, N.H. -- Searchers battling gale-force winds and below-zero temperatures recovered the body of a hiker Thursday on Mount Washington, two days after he apparently fell to his death.

Jason Gaumond, 28, of Southbridge, Mass., was reported missing Wednesday when he did not show up for work..."

{Frodo}
 Sad news indeed! That was Jaytrek! One of our own! Hits so close to home... I am stunned...

{Me}
Note that it was Jaytrek on the AMC board.
AMC Jaytrek57 = AlpineZone Jaytrek.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 29, 2004)

I copied it 20 minutes after you Mike but deleted mine to eliminate the duplicate post.  It is quite sad.  It's been a few years since Zippo from VFFT lost his life on Shasta, it still hurts the same, somehow losing your life doing something you love is not much solace.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 29, 2004)

We are all diminished tonight. It's remarkable what a family we have all become, and losing two people in as many weeks has not been easy. I'm at a complete loss as to what to say and think.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 2, 2004)

There were two Jaytreks on the AMC bb. 

To quote Frodo





> To avoid any confusion, it was Jaytrek, NOT Jaytrek57
> It's been a sad 2 weeks in the Whites...



Later in the tread Jaytrek 57 chimes in. 

Jaytrek was to join two dozen of us when we did a group hike up the Kinsmans in December. 
_______________
I am saddened by another loss.


----------



## pedxing (Feb 2, 2004)

I only knew him from his posts (and now from other people's recollections) - but he sounds like a great guy.  I was searching for info on some trails today and read a couple of his posts - good stuff.

It's sad to lose him.


----------



## coberg (Feb 20, 2004)

*Loss of a hiker*

While I am saddened to lose a member of our always friendly hiking community, I think one thing we should take away from this news is that no matter how experienced you are, you need to be 100% prepared for all contingencies in the Whites.  From the stupidity of Ted O'Brien hiking in sandals and a sweatshirt to this unfortunate situation where exposure just took its toll, we can all learn a lesson that being completely prepared is something never to be taken lightly.  

Reading through my post, it may seem like I'm railing on poor Jaytrek, that is definitely NOT the case.  No disprespect intended whatsoever to the deceased.  Running a hiking website, I get a lot of people asking me questions about hiking that indicate serious lack of knowledge and preparation, so I constantly endorse proper planning.


----------



## fajitacook (Mar 23, 2005)

*Jason Gaumond*

:roll: I know this is a long time coming but Jason and I went to high school together. We ran cross country and shared a love of the outdoors. To his older brother who played softball with my dad I say I am truly sorry for your loss. Jason was a wonderful person. also please know I am going to MT. washington this weekend with 12 of my closest friends in a rememberance. Weather pemitting we will summitt MT. Washington Sunday. I will say my peace and we will return. A relatively silent vigil to a fallen friend. For those of you who see Jason's passing as a warning or sign post please know he was a wonderful person and before you passs judgement about his decisions or demise please know he was a person, flawed from birth like yourself. And as someone once said... There, but for the grace of God , go I.
Anyway, Jason, We will see you this weekend. Your friends, The class of 1989 and 1990, Southbrideg High


----------



## pedxing (Mar 26, 2005)

That sounds like a fine remembrance.  Blessings on you all for your hike.  Please let us know how it goes.


----------

